# Some questions about headshot sessions



## MHB (Aug 12, 2014)

Im interested in corporate, author, attorney, musician, etc headshots. Im not asking "how much should I charge" or "how do I do this", Im just wondering how others go about a headshot session so I can figure out what works for me. Any answers or other input is greatly appreciated!

Do you charge by the hour/day/half day?

What are your opinions about charging per image for a single executive? (considering they need far less photos than a model, actor, etc)

How do you go about shooting multiple executives/realtors?

About how many paid shoots do you do in a years time?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2014)

I bill headshots as a specific session.  "Business portraits" as I prefer to call them are typically a <30 minute job, and the session fee includes one or two digital files.  I've never actually had a multiple-client business portrait session, but I would simply pro-rate the fee at probably $175 + $25-50/person, depending on the size and nature of the group, and how much post-processing was anticipated.  I generally meet the client where it's convenient for them, set up against a blank wall, shoot the session, get paid and get out.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 12, 2014)

What kind of experience with using a camera, lights etc? This is more important than the questions you are asking.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a minimum session time and minimum fee. They can have an individual discount by booking more people in a session. Corporate headshots are completely different from musician headshots.
Realtors are cheap as hell. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

